# Urodynamics Clarification



## rnhelms (Mar 25, 2008)

1) Should biofeedback code 90911 be billed with urodynamic studies in the 5000's?

2) What is a functional protocol for billing the follow up urodynamic studies?


----------



## SueLis (Apr 10, 2008)

I use to work in a urology office and we billed 51726,51741,51784  for Urodynamic with modifer 51 on 2nd & 3rd procedure.  The Dr would bill and E/M visit for the results.  

Sue
Warren, MI


----------

